# seeking,someone,to introduce me to to audax?



## steve52 (18 Jun 2013)

i live in thurmaston leicester, and would like someone to ride with? either another total newbi,or someone with patiance and knowledge,do u exsist


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2013)

Just sign up and do a local Audax. Everyone is very friendly. You will always find someone to have a chat to en route and at the controls.


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Jun 2013)

Just go for it.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2013)

even easier find somebody with a tandem


----------



## beeblemaster (18 Jun 2013)

If you haven't done so already try riding with your local CTC first if you can. That might give you a bit of a platform and probably find someone there to go with


----------



## Banjo (19 Jun 2013)

Just sign up for one local to you. Get to the start early and chat wiith people. 


you inevitably form smalll groups out on the road consisting of people with nothing more in common other than they happen to ride at the same speed. Carry a few spare tubes and tools etc put your routesheet in a clear plastic bag and your away.


----------



## JonBuoy (19 Jun 2013)

As others have said - just pick one and do it.

I can particularly recommend the Leicester Forest audaxes that start just down the road from you as they seem well run and welcoming. I did my first audax from there in 2010 and haven't missed one since. Unfortunately you will have to wait until September 22nd but then you will have a choice of 84k or 160k.


----------

